
Does Daylight Saving save energy? - cstejerean
http://www.plentymag.com/thecurrent/2008/03/does_daylight_savings_save_ene.php
======
jackdied
Daylight savings is a feel-good scam and always has been. Congress gets to
look good by being "green" at the cost (to them) of zero dollars. Of course
the rest of us have to pay for the tampering - last year's change personally
cost me at least a thousand dollars because I spent time updating and checking
servers and libraries instead of doing something useful.

